# Need some help - Plow suggestions and questions



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

I own a company in coastal NJ. We have been doing snow removal for the past few winters just using 3 Honda hs1132 snow blowers and only have been doing sidewalks, residential driveways, and 2 small lots. Very small. The past 2 seasons have been very minimal here also, not much snow. It has been profitable but the business has grown exponentially in the past 3 years in landscaping and this season I am looking to put a plow on one of my trucks so that I can provide year round maintenance for a lot of our commercial and residential accounts. I just have some questions and was hoping to get some advice and input from you guys. I am new to Plowsite as well.

I have 2 trucks currently. 1 truck is a 2004 Dodge Ram 2500. It's in great shape and I have a 2-year full warranty with the engine and trans since I purchased it from a used car dealer. They already replaced the water pump free of charge. 

My second truck is a 2017 Ford F-250.

I think that I want to put the plow on the older dodge - Since this truck has a warranty and if I beat up my trans I can be covered. I'd rather not beat up my new f-250.

What do you guys think??

Also - I am looking to buy a plow used, but one that is in great shape. What do you guys recommend? Boss? Western? Meyer? and is 8ft a good size to go with?

Lastly - What all do I need besides the plow? Is there specific truck mounts for each model? What do I need to be fully set up? Controler? Bracket? Wiring? 

Let me know. Sorry if these are all "dumb" questions. But I am new to plowing. 

-Thanks!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Do any of the trucks have four wheel drive?


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

thelettuceman said:


> Do any of the trucks have four wheel drive?


Yes - Both trucks are 4wd


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would go with the 2004 Dodge.
Your choice of plow should be determined where you can get that brand serviced. You do not want to travel 50 miles during a snow storm for service. Pick the brand that can get serviced close by.

Save the snow blowers for those tight spots that a truck can't get to.

Good Luck / Rick


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You need need a vehicle specific mount and wiring harness. If possible find one that came off the same style truck (years similar). That way everything is ready to go. Finding each piece can get expensive, might be better off getting new and getting a warranty.

Just from a few people on here, I've heard the newer meyers aren't great.

Also probably want to look into a spreader if you're getting your own accounts. You could also subcontract that out if needed though.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Make sure the truck you pick to mount the plow on has a snow plow prep package !!!!


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

thelettuceman said:


> Make sure the truck you pick to mount the plow on has a snow plow prep package !!!!


What components would be included in a plow prep package?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

thelettuceman said:


> Make sure the truck you pick to mount the plow on has a snow plow prep package !!!!


I've heard other than warranty issues, plow prep is fairly worthless. Granted I was looking at it for the classic style Chevy, but it didn't really seem to add much besides larger alternator, and easier wiring. Front end wasn't changed or anything. Maybe on other trucks it's a bigger difference.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Truck side mount and wiring can be found used on the e bay or craigslist all day. 

Put the mount and wiring on both trucks. Use the old truck and when it breaks down, you will have the ability to just hook up to the plow with the new truck until the old one is fixed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Plow prep is a joke upcharge imo.

I have had more trucks in my years without it than with it. 

Put the plow on what you have, push snow, break stuff, fix stuff, plow more snow... simple as that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

and one more real quick question...

your 2004 has a warranty... but your 2017 does not?


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> and one more real quick question...
> 
> your 2004 has a warranty... but your 2017 does not?


The 2017 is under warranty as well. But I'm just saying is rather beat up the older dodge and I would rather that truck go down and have to put it in for repair then my brand new 2017.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Plow prep is a joke upcharge imo.


Unless you had a 6.0h no.

What a freaking joke, couldn't even run down the road at 35 MPH ambient air temp of 32° with the plow virtually on the ground withoot overheating. Throw the plow prep fan on and you were OK.

I can run my Cummings at 70 MPH, plow up, ambient temp of 40°and it never gets over 217°, no plow prep. Ran the Hemi with the plow all the up, temps in the upper 70's, 70 MPH and it hit 220°, with plow prep.

Stupid Furd engineers.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Going 70 with the plow on?????.....Did you have all your Jagoof lights ablaze????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Going 70 with the plow on?????.....Did you have all your Jagoof lights ablaze????


No fires...I have on-board extinguishers now.

PS Stop derailing threads, fella!

PPS Aren't you bizzy? Although, we do have extra time now that Ryan is ignoring us.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Going 70 with the plow on?????.....Did you have all your Jagoof lights ablaze????


Pretty sure plow owners manuals say 45mph is max travel speed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Pretty sure plow owners manuals say 45mph is max travel speed...


I never learned how to read.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never learned how to read.


Huh.... Your spelling and sentence structure is pretty good...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Pretty sure plow owners manuals say 45mph is max travel speed...


Yup, but that's with the plow down.


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

My local western dealer said they would set the dodge up with a new Western MVP Plus all installed and everything for $5700.00

I am considering doing it this week.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

earthscapesnj said:


> My local western dealer said they would set the dodge up with a new Western MVP Plus all installed and everything for $5700.00
> 
> I am considering doing it this week.


How wide of plow? What material is the moldboard?


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> How wide of plow? What material is the moldboard?


7' 6"
I believe steel


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ouch...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Unless you add wings that plow will be too small for either of your trucks.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The dealer should be more responsible and recommend the proper size plow for the truck. Makes me think you might want to go get more quotes from different dealers.


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

earthscapesnj said:


> My local western dealer said they would set the dodge up with a new Western MVP Plus all installed and everything for $5700.00
> 
> I am considering doing it this week.


Correction. This is for the 8' 6" steel plow.


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> How wide of plow? What material is the moldboard?


It is for the 8 ft 6 plow. Steel


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> The dealer should be more responsible and recommend the proper size plow for the truck. Makes me think you might want to go get more quotes from different dealers.


For the 8ft 6in plow they wanted $5,700 for the entire set up completely installed and everything. I went and visited my boss and snow dog dealer today and I'm going to get some pricing from them so I can compare and then make a decision. What I really like about the westerns is how easy it is to take the plow on and off. Also it seems like they are built very


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

earthscapesnj said:


> For the 8ft 6in plow they wanted $5,700 for the entire set up completely installed and everything. I went and visited my boss and snow dog dealer today and I'm going to get some pricing from them so I can compare and then make a decision. What I really like about the westerns is how easy it is to take the plow on and off. Also it seems like they are built very


8'6" is a fine size for the truck. You had originally said it was a foot smaller hence the comment about the dealer not giving you good information.


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> 8'6" is a fine size for the truck. You had originally said it was a foot smaller hence the comment about the dealer not giving you good information.


Yeah that was my bad I made a mistake on the sizing. Do you think that's a good price? I'm really deciding right now and weighing my options between buying a used plow and buying new from the dealer. I can get a used plow setup for about four grand looks like from what I've been checking out everywhere for something decent. However, I won't have any kind of warranty and I'm not sure the previous abuse that the plow may have taken. Where I can spend another $1,500 roughly and they'll take care of everything. I literally drop the truck off and they set it up and get me everything I need and I'll have a warranty and somewhere to take it if anything goes wrong. What do you guys think the best option would be? Do I keep searching for used and spend around 4,000 or should I just spend the extra little bit of money and have the peace of mind and security and not have to worry about setting this thing up on my own or anything.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

how handy are you at figuring out an issue and wrenching on things when they break?


----------



## earthscapesnj (Sep 6, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> how handy are you at figuring out an issue and wrenching on things when they break?


Pretty handy when it comes to trailers, mowers, small engine equipment etc. However this will be my 1st time dealing with snow plows. And it's not really the diagnosing an issue I'm worried about it's more just having the time to do so. Having a reputable dealer nearby would be convenient especially since the Western dealer is located literally right next to our storage yard within walking distance.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

My opinion is I like to buy new. I can depreciate it and theoretically have less issues. But warranty or not your going to break stuff. It took 4 months to my plow fixed under warranty, so there is that. 

I'm not familiar with Western Pricing so I'm no help there. Others will argue its better to buy used. It's just my preference. You still need to be familiar with fixing your own plow. And read the install manual for whatever plow you get and be familiar with the upfitting guides for your truck so that you can check the install. I had to redo a lot of stuff on mine after a "certified dealer" installed mine.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

earthscapesnj said:


> What I really like about the westerns is how easy it is to take the plow on and off.


I run a BOSS, my buddy runs Western. When he saw me hookup he said something along the lines of "man that's sweet my Western is a pain compared to that!"
With that said, I know little about Westerns, I do know his are older, maybe a different design? I also know when I made the move from straight blade to V all I needed was a new controller. He will need more.


----------

